# Is this normal?? Screaming 6 month old...



## Bridie's Mama (Mar 15, 2006)

My little man is almost 6 months old...he is an extremely happy baby, very social, loving all attention given to him. Often (very often) he screams...it's LOUD (so very very loud), constant (about 10 seconds long), but it's not an "I'm in pain" scream...he's happy, he's fine....he smiles during his "talking" while he's doing it. If someone picks him up, he stops. We can't constantly do this though (and yes, I do wear him). My husband worries this isn't normal...even my mom says she's never heard such a loud baby. I keep attributing it to his being so social & wanting constant attention. Does anyone else's baby do this?? It's driving me CRAZY!!!!!!

BTW: He's not been vaccinated, so it's definitely not one of "those" screams....


----------



## Jen_in_NH (Jul 16, 2007)

My son does it every once in a while. Usually it's when he wants me to pay attention to something he's doing. Or if he gets really excited about something.


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine does exactly the same thing (she's also 6 months). I also think it's a "look at ME PLEASE" thing for her! If we make the same sound back to her, she laughs so hard and does it again, and we can go back and forth like that several times until we both are laughing too hard to continue.


----------



## dandilion44 (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, DS does this as well - I think it is him trying to get our attention or him expressing excitement. The past 2 weeks we have had get-togethers with a little friend of his and DS screams so loud when he sees him (excitement), he scares his buddy so much the little guy ends up sobbing!


----------



## hrcmom (Jul 29, 2004)

My dd started doing this at 7 months. Absolutely an attention getter. And, just practicing how to use her voice. She'll also do a little fake cough to get my attention too. It's too cute!


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cotopaxi* 
Mine does exactly the same thing (she's also 6 months). I also think it's a "look at ME PLEASE" thing for her! If we make the same sound back to her, she laughs so hard and does it again, and we can go back and forth like that several times until we both are laughing too hard to continue.

We do the same thing with our May baby! DH likes to ignore her while she's shouting to see exactly how loud she is capable of being. It gets her so PO'ed!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Oh, you mean the "I'm Touching Your Brain with my Vulcan Mind Screech" yell? Yeah, we used to get ds all riled up and see just how loud he could squeall. The answer, pretty damn loud!









Completely normal. He'll forget about it and move onto another new skill soon. Right now, my 11 mo old is all about his tongue. Sticking it out. Wiggling it. Licking things. Clucking it. It's pretty funny!


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hrcmom* 
She'll also do a little fake cough to get my attention too. It's too cute!

Yup, fake coughing here too!


----------

